# Lapsus in fabula



## Leda (10 Settembre 2013)

Apro un angolo prezioso per chi si fa le fruste mentali.
I lapsus: cosa vogliono dirci? Sempre ammesso che realmente vogliano dirci qualcosa, ovviamente, ma io presuppongo di sì.

L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è stato poco fa: ho letto _Forum Trasferimento, _invece che Forum Tradimento.

Vuol dire che è tempo, per me, di migrare altrove? 



Postate i vostri lapsus e divertiamoci a fare della dietrologia gratuita (ma anche a ridere e basta ).







P.S. Ciao Joey :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Apro un angolo prezioso per chi si fa le fruste mentali.
> I lapsus: cosa vogliono dirci? Sempre ammesso che realmente vogliano dirci qualcosa, ovviamente, ma io presuppongo di sì.
> 
> L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è stato poco fa: ho letto _Forum Trasferimento, _invece che Forum Tradimento.
> ...



L'altro giorno chiamai mia moglie col nome dell'amante, che vor dì? che devo cambiare amante, che devo lasciare l'amante? che devo chiamare l'amante con nome della moglie?


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *L'altro giorno chiamai mia moglie col nome dell'amante*, che vor dì? che devo cambiare amante, che devo lasciare l'amante? che devo chiamare l'amante con nome della moglie?


Dimmi che scherzi :condom:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dimmi che scherzi :condom:


Dimmi che scherzi :condom:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dimmi che scherzi :condom:


Certo che scherzo. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Apro un angolo prezioso per chi si fa le fruste mentali.
> I lapsus: cosa vogliono dirci? Sempre ammesso che realmente vogliano dirci qualcosa, ovviamente, ma io presuppongo di sì.
> 
> L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è stato poco fa: ho letto _Forum Trasferimento, _invece che Forum Tradimento.
> ...


Ciao, che c'è?


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che scherzo. :rotfl:



Uff, beota 

Ma lapsus veri non ti è capitato di farne, di recente?
Vanno bene anche quelli storici ma gustosi, se te ne ricordi qualcuno...


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciao, che c'è?


Niente, tesoro. Sei sempre nei miei pensieri. Ti amo.
Hai fatto dei lapsus, di recente?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Niente, tesoro. Sei sempre nei miei pensieri. Ti amo.
> Hai fatto dei lapsus, di recente?


Ah. Eh lo so. Vabbè. Vediamo. Non mi ricordo. Però appena mi sovviene lo scrivo, giuro.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Uff, beota
> 
> Ma lapsus veri non ti è capitato di farne, di recente?
> Vanno bene anche quelli storici ma gustosi, se te ne ricordi qualcuno...


Se mi viene in mente qualcosa lo scrivo. Al momento per fare il colto e distinguermi dalla massa, l'unico scivolone l'ho preso volontariamente, il beota ne è conferma. 

Vado al bar, speriamo di ricordarne qualcuno, aufidesen!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2013)

Il mio lapsus più bello mi capitò tantissimi anni fa in compagnia del mio ragazzo di allora, cattolicissimo, in un elegante caffè-gelateria della mia città. 

Al cameriere ordinai un "_Banana slip_".

Ho detto tutto. Ovviamente l'ho lasciato, quel ragazzo, ma ci ho messo sei anni, eh...

Sono molto interessanti anche i lapsus scrittori da tastiera. Secondo me eguagliano per bellezza quelli verbali. Ne ho uno molto bello, di una chat che però devo recuperare... provvedo...


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

l'altro giorno invece di dire che bisognava fare un _collegamento ipertestuale _l'ho chiamato _collegamento interspaziale _.... che vorrà dire?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio lapsus più bello mi capitò tantissimi anni fa in compagnia del mio ragazzo di allora, cattolicissimo, in un elegante caffè-gelateria della mia città.
> 
> *Al cameriere ordinai un "Banana slip".*
> 
> ...



auahhahahahahaahhahaahah


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Festa di compleanno, premetto che mia moglie è gemella.

Abbiamo una stanza grande dove si svolge la festa con annessa veranda, io la a fumare scherzare etc, ad un tratto entro nella stanza e mi avvicino a mia moglie, l'abbraccio e stavo per baciarla, se non che! questa si volta e non per baciarmi, ma per guardarmi e dirmi, clà non sono tua moglie!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2013)

Sicuramente sono stata artefice di svariati lapsus che ora non mi sovvengono, mi è rimasto però sempre in mente il "lapsus" che il web fece nei confronti di una mia ricerca con google :mrgreen:cercavo ( per lavoro) una sigla che più o meno recita così SFGI :mrgreen:e google mi rispose " forse cercavi SFIGA" :sonar: ecco no quella proprio non mi interessava :carneval::mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (10 Settembre 2013)

"Sono adultera e vaccinata!" ( e mentre lo dicevo stavo facendo una morale)


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> "Sono adultera e vaccinata!" ( e mentre lo dicevo stavo facendo una morale)



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Di miei lapsus devo fare mente locale, non è ho di eclatanti.
I miei genitori, invece, continuano a chiamare mia figlia con il mio nome... :unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Apro un angolo prezioso per chi si fa le fruste mentali.
> I lapsus: cosa vogliono dirci? Sempre ammesso che realmente vogliano dirci qualcosa, ovviamente, ma io presuppongo di sì.
> 
> L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è stato poco fa: ho letto _Forum Trasferimento, _invece che Forum Tradimento.
> ...


fruste mentali,
intese come pare mentali?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> "Sono adultera e vaccinata!" ( e mentre lo dicevo stavo facendo una morale)


grandissima :mexican::up:


----------



## Spider (10 Settembre 2013)

nella discussione Meeetic & co. il post di Circe " confusione matrimoniale..."
 l'ho letto " confusione ormonale..."
pecchè, pecchè...sigh, sigh!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2013)

Io nella pubblicità dei croissant Bauli, quella che fa 'con Bauli ogni mattina è una scoperta nuova...' ho sentito così 'trombare ogni mattina è una scoperta nuova...'.


----------



## Spider (10 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io nella pubblicità dei croissant Bauli, quella che fa 'con Bauli ogni mattina è una scoperta nuova...' ho sentito così 'trombare ogni mattina è una scoperta nuova...'.


semplice.
c'havevi voglia di...


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> semplice.
> c'havevi voglia di...


Eh lo so!


----------



## Spider (10 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Eh lo so!


...ma Alex, non collabora?????
oh, scherzo.


----------



## passaparola (10 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma Alex, non collabora?????
> oh, scherzo.


non tutte le mattine


----------



## Spider (10 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> non tutte le mattine


s*gherzi* a parte,
sembra che dopo i 40...
l'alzabandiera... non è garantito!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma Alex, non collabora?????
> oh, scherzo.


Alex chi??

:mrgreen:


----------



## passaparola (10 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> s*gherzi* a parte,
> sembra che dopo i 40...
> l'alzabandiera... non è garantito!!!!!!


per la distanza....l'alzabandiera ce l'ho pure il pomeriggio e la sera.


----------



## Spider (10 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Alex chi??
> 
> :mrgreen:


ma scusa,
 non stai con Alex, alias Angelo MerKEl????
alias multinick?


----------



## passaparola (10 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Alex chi??
> 
> :mrgreen:


L'Ariete


----------



## Spider (10 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> per la distanza....l'alzabandiera ce l'ho pure il pomeriggio e la sera.


per la distanza?????
non comprendo.
vivi in caserma?


----------



## passaparola (10 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per la distanza?????
> non comprendo.
> vivi in caserma?


ah stordito..la distanza Milano-Genova


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ah stordito..la distanza Milano-Genova


E' uno sbattone in effetti, sempre avanti e indietro... anche quello può influire sulla mancanza di alzabandiera a una certa età :saggio:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Di miei lapsus devo fare mente locale, non è ho di eclatanti.
> I miei genitori, invece, continuano a chiamare mia figlia con il mio nome... :unhappy:


Per fortuna che mia madre ha fatto solo due figli. Prima di chiamare uno deve sempre chiamare prima l'altro.


----------



## passaparola (10 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E' uno sbattone in effetti, sempre avanti e indietro... anche quello può influire sulla mancanza di alzabandiera a una certa età :saggio:


Comincia a trovarti un'altra bandiera


----------



## passaparola (10 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

Il più imbarazzante che ricordo é di essere scesa in un magazzino di soli uomini, di quelli che commentano ogni donna che passa, a ritirare un pacchetto e dopo aver aperto la porta tutta sorridente esclamare "sono venuta a prenderlo!!!". 
Avrei voluto sotterrarmi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il più imbarazzante che ricordo é di essere scesa in un magazzino di soli uomini, di quelli che commentano ogni donna che passa, a ritirare un pacchetto e dopo aver aperto la porta tutta sorridente esclamare "sono venuta a prenderlo!!!".
> Avrei voluto sotterrarmi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bellissimo!
Ma non era vero, vero? :carneval::carneval::carneval:

Io non me ne ricordo


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Di la verità che hai immaginato la mia faccia?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2013)

Ovvio


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio


Ma la tua (faccia) è come quella del tuo avatar?:up:
Mi distrae perché mi fa troppo ridere


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la tua (faccia) è come quella del tuo avatar?:up:
> Mi distrae perché mi fa troppo ridere


Quell'avatar lo uso da anni....altrenandolo a questo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quell'avatar lo uso da anni....altrenandolo a questo.


Questo è più appiccicaticcio e rasposo


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Settembre 2013)

Mah io sono il top delle figure di... Lapsus :rotfl: ero con la mia amica che aveva litigato col suo ragazzo geloso del suo ex... Io sono amica di entrambi... Lui Michael e l'ex Costantino... Lei mi racconta la sorpresa che ha fatto a lui per dimostrargli l'amore che prova per lui e non per l'ex... E io in una serata tra di noi gli dico a Michael... :"hey Costa te lo dicevo che la Giulia mi parla SEMPRE DI TE"  inutile dire l'imbarazzo....


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

vivo di lapsus quindi
manco ci faccio caso a cosa infabula


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il più imbarazzante che ricordo é di essere scesa in un magazzino di soli uomini, di quelli che commentano ogni donna che passa, a ritirare un pacchetto e dopo aver aperto la porta tutta sorridente esclamare "sono venuta a prenderlo!!!".
> Avrei voluto sotterrarmi



Hahahahhahah!!!!! Grande!


----------



## Calipso (17 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per fortuna che mia madre ha fatto solo due figli. Prima di chiamare uno deve sempre chiamare prima l'altro.



:up::up: la mia a volte,  prima mi chiama come suo marito e a seguire come i suoi gatti... poi, forse arriva a me...


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2013)

Ieri sera, apro la brochure "Corsi per il tempo libero 2013-2014" e leggo: 'Il cinismo e i suoi segreti'.

 Ammazza, penso, ma che razza di corsi organizzano questi qui?!


Era 'Il _cinema _e i suoi segreti'.



:condom:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ieri sera, apro la brochure "Corsi per il tempo libero 2013-2014" e leggo: 'Il cinismo e i suoi segreti'.
> 
> Ammazza, penso, ma che razza di corsi organizzano questi qui?!
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Adesso si spiega perché sei qui forse è anche la mia ragione.


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Adesso si spiega perché sei qui forse è anche la mia ragione.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Esatto, Bru! E non si può dire che non sia servito, eh...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Esatto, Bru! E non si può dire che non sia servito, eh...


:up:


----------



## Eliade (22 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Apro un angolo prezioso per chi si fa le fruste mentali.
> I lapsus: cosa vogliono dirci? Sempre ammesso che realmente vogliano dirci qualcosa, ovviamente, ma io presuppongo di sì.
> 
> L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è stato poco fa: ho letto _Forum Trasferimento, _invece che Forum Tradimento.
> ...


Non saprei, mia madre mi chiama spesso col nome di mio fratello e viceversa. Io inverto spesso i nomi delle mie amiche...


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Dalla prima pagina del forum, in fondo:

Il forum è una categoria
Il forum è un link
è diventato _Il link è una metafora_.






Minchia, ce ne vuole :condom:


----------



## marietto (23 Settembre 2013)

Mia figlia, una sera a cena, parlava di ragazzi, in modo un po' superficiale (d'altra parte, a 17 anni, se lo può ancora permettere); mia moglie: "Ma non devi guardare la bellezza, devi guardare le interiora!"


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Mia figlia, una sera a cena, parlava di ragazzi, in modo un po' superficiale (d'altra parte, a 17 anni, se lo può ancora permettere); mia moglie: "Ma non devi guardare la bellezza, devi guardare le interiora!"


ooops!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Mia figlia, una sera a cena, parlava di ragazzi, in modo un po' superficiale (d'altra parte, a 17 anni, se lo può ancora permettere); mia moglie: "Ma non devi guardare la bellezza, devi guardare le interiora!"


Forse guardando le interiora si può predire il futuro, come gli antichi romani.:carneval:


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse guardando le interiora si può predire il futuro, come gli antichi romani.:carneval:


Un metodo un po' cruento, per prevedere l'esito futuro di una relazione :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse guardando le interiora si può predire il futuro, come gli antichi romani.:carneval:


Forse... Peccato doverlo squartare per capire se è quello giusto...:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Forse... Peccato doverlo squartare per capire se è quello giusto...:carneval:


Una volta squartato; ops è rotto  se ne prende un altro :carneval:
Forse è meglio aver a che fare con donne superficiali:mexican:


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2013)

Al ristorante. Ordino uova di bufala. Il cameriere, velocissimo, torna col piatto e gli dico..."e le uova?":im-ok:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Al ristorante. Ordino uova di bufala. Il cameriere, velocissimo, torna col piatto e gli dico..."e le uova?":im-ok:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che figura!


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Al ristorante. Ordino uova di bufala. Il cameriere, velocissimo, torna col piatto e gli dico..."e le uova?":im-ok:


:risata:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Che figura!


auahhaahahahahahahaha


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahahahaha


Sono passati vent'anni. Mia moglie mi prende ancora per il culo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sono passati vent'anni. Mia moglie mi prende ancora per il culo.


 Di sicuro sarà un piacere avere di questi ricordi. 



Io spesso li riporto a galla, mia moglie e i figli stanno sempre a bocca aperta ad ascoltare, poi gli sfottò sono all'ordine del giorno e sono meravigliosi.

Uno dei tanti ricordi che comunque non c'azzeccano nulla col treddì è questo: Sono militare e dobbiamo andare al poligono per tirare la "bomba". Io che ascolto storie dei commilitoni che dicono, chi tirerà la bomba più lontano vincerà una licenza premio..! " tra me e me  dissi, minchia sarà mia..! perchè come tiro lontano io nessuno.." 

Arriviamo al poligono e si comincia a tirare, arriva il mio turno e nonostante ci sono dei modi che a me non piacciono per impugnare la bomba e tirarla, mi appresto tutto impettito e sicuro di me. Sono pronto con i sottoufficiali dietro a me di circa dieci metri, prendo un bel respiro, i muscoli tesi e il braccio pronto a lanciare il più lontano possibile.. sicuro di far rimanere a occhi spalancati..! alzo il braccio velocemente, è ora sto tirando, il mio momento di gloria è arrivato..! sennonche! mi scappa la bomba ( mannaggia all'impugnatura) e finisce dietro me direttamente sui piedi dei sottoufficiali..!! 

Tutti a terra.... con pochi che alzarono un polverone come nei cartoni animati, tanto erano lesti a correre.. auahahaahahahaha 


Finì il mio momento di gloria con la speranza che non mi portassero in galera...! uff..

La bomba ha una sicura primaria che è un paracadute che si apre se il tiro ha una certa potenza, quindi questa sicura rimase tale e  la bomba non scoppiò


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di sicuro sarà un piacere avere di questi ricordi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh Gesù!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cosa pensavi di impugnare?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Uh Gesù!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Cosa pensavi di impugnare?:mrgreen:



Che fai sfotti? :rotfl:

Ascolta questa: la mia fidanzata è gemella.  stiamo seduti al tavolino a mangiare un gelato, accanto, a circa quattro metri una macchina con due donne dentro che parlano, una di queste alza la mano per salutare, nè io nè la mia fidanzata salutiamo. Questa è talmente insistente nel salutare che alla fine dico alla mia ragazza, salutala ti avrà scambiato sicuramente per tua sorella gemella, ma non vuole salutarla dicendo, ma io non la conosco.

 A voce un po più alta dico, sentiii.... è la sorella gemella non è tiziaa........ 

E la ragazza nella macchina mi risponde, io veramente stavo salutando te.... 

Avrei voluto sprofondare nell'abisso più profondo.....


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che fai sfotti? :rotfl:
> 
> Ascolta questa: la mia fidanzata è gemella. stiamo seduti al tavolino a mangiare un gelato, accanto, a circa quattro metri una macchina con due donne dentro che parlano, una di queste alza la mano per salutare, nè io nè la mia fidanzata salutiamo. Questa è talmente insistente nel salutare che alla fine dico alla mia ragazza, salutala ti avrà scambiato sicuramente per tua sorella gemella, ma non vuole salutarla dicendo, ma io non la conosco.
> 
> ...


Ok, hai vinto.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ok, hai vinto.




:bleble:


----------



## Eliade (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di sicuro sarà un piacere avere di questi ricordi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sto morendo!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che fai sfotti? :rotfl:
> 
> Ascolta questa: la mia fidanzata è gemella.  stiamo seduti al tavolino a mangiare un gelato, accanto, a circa quattro metri una macchina con due donne dentro che parlano, una di queste alza la mano per salutare, nè io nè la mia fidanzata salutiamo. Questa è talmente insistente nel salutare che alla fine dico alla mia ragazza, salutala ti avrà scambiato sicuramente per tua sorella gemella, ma non vuole salutarla dicendo, ma io non la conosco.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Sto morendo!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci mancava poco e non sarei stato qua a parlarne... :mrgreen: Forse una delle poche volte in cui si è contenti che il paracadute non si apre? :rotfl:







Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci mancava poco e non sarei stato qua a parlarne... :mrgreen: Forse una delle poche volte in cui si è contenti che il paracadute non si apre? :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up: la bomba è la migliore: una bomba!


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Me n'è venuta in mente una carina che ho subito grazie al mio ex...
Partiamo andiamo in Toscana, posto in cui lui ha vissuto per anni per lavoro... inizia con tutta una manfrina su quanto è bello, su quanti amici ha li, su quanto ci tiene che io li conosca, su quanto non vede l'ora di presentarmi..
Benissimo, arriviamo al dunque, ci incontriamo tutti davanti al ristorante e lui esordisce con:

"Lei e Elisabetta, la mia fidanzata!"

peccato che io non mi chiami Elisabetta.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Me n'è venuta in mente una carina che ho subito grazie al mio ex...
> Partiamo andiamo in Toscana, posto in cui lui ha vissuto per anni per lavoro... inizia con tutta una manfrina su quanto è bello, su quanti amici ha li, su quanto ci tiene che io li conosca, su quanto non vede l'ora di presentarmi..
> Benissimo, arriviamo al dunque, ci incontriamo tutti davanti al ristorante e lui esordisce con:
> 
> ...



era per preservare la tua privaci...


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> era per preservare la tua privaci...




Agghiacciante.... meno male che io ho avuto autocontrollo e ironia...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Agghiacciante.... meno male che io ho avuto autocontrollo e ironia...



Menomale per lui direi, e per il suo viso. :smile: a ameno che tu non tiri colpi bassi. :smile:


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Menomale per lui direi, e per il suo viso. :smile: a ameno che tu non tiri colpi bassi. :smile:




Avrei dovuto capire da li... lo spazio di informazioni e pensieri che era in grando di contenere il suo cervello....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Avrei dovuto capire da li... lo spazio di informazioni e pensieri che era in grando di contenere il suo cervello....



Daii..


:abbraccio:


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Daii..
> 
> 
> :abbraccio:




quanto mi piace questa emoticon! ti da la sensazione di essere abbracciata davvero....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> quanto mi piace questa emoticon! ti da la sensazione di essere abbracciata davvero....



Si è vero anche a me da la stessa sensazione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Apro un angolo prezioso per chi si fa le fruste mentali.
> I lapsus: cosa vogliono dirci? Sempre ammesso che realmente vogliano dirci qualcosa, ovviamente, ma io presuppongo di sì.
> 
> L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è stato poco fa: ho letto _Forum Trasferimento, _invece che Forum Tradimento.
> ...


scorso agosto, ,ultimo giorno di ferie. saluto veemente una amica du famiglia. ..cuao Giorgia! 


si chiama carlotta. ..


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> scorso agosto, ,ultimo giorno di ferie. saluto veemente una amica du famiglia. ..cuao Giorgia!
> 
> 
> si chiama carlotta. ..


anche oggi non scherzi eh!:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Me n'è venuta in mente una carina che ho subito grazie al mio ex...
> Partiamo andiamo in Toscana, posto in cui lui ha vissuto per anni per lavoro... inizia con tutta una manfrina su quanto è bello, su quanti amici ha li, su quanto ci tiene che io li conosca, su quanto non vede l'ora di presentarmi..
> Benissimo, arriviamo al dunque, ci incontriamo tutti davanti al ristorante e lui esordisce con:
> 
> ...


E chi cazz'era Elisabetta??? Non mi dire la ex...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E chi cazz'era Elisabetta??? Non mi dire la ex...


Meno male che l'hai chiesto tu


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ti-quot-dopo?p=1191731&viewfull=1#post1191731


----------



## Calipso (26 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E chi cazz'era Elisabetta??? Non mi dire la ex...




Ovviamente... sua ex, che aveva avuto quando abitava in toscana.. Anni prima....


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ovviamente... sua ex, che aveva avuto quando abitava in toscana.. Anni prima....


non ti offendi se rido, vero?


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ovviamente... sua ex, che aveva avuto quando abitava in toscana.. Anni prima....


...

:nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ovviamente... sua ex, che aveva avuto quando abitava in toscana.. Anni prima....


Avatar strepitoso :up:
Si accompagna perfettamente alla spiegazione


----------



## Calipso (27 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avatar strepitoso :up:
> Si accompagna perfettamente alla spiegazione




Hihihi grazie Brune'


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Hihihi grazie Brune'


Paura il tuo avatar:singleeye:


----------



## Calipso (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Paura il tuo avatar:singleeye:



rispecchia abbastanza il mio stato d'animo del momento!
:carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Lapsus scrittorio*

L'altro giorno ricevo da un amico una mail di comunicazione di servizio, per così dire (cioè di conferma di un link che gli avevo mandato), in cui si scusa per rispondere così tardi (era mezzanotte) perché era stato tutto il giorno al matrimonio del cognato. Io gli rispondo che sono contenta che il link sia giusto e scrivo "aggiungo le mie più sentite condoglianze per l'evento a cui hai assisitito oggi" ...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

La firma di Perplesso (non picchiarmi!): 

"Non usare 7 parole dove ne bastano 4" (cit.Ocean's Eleven)

ho letto:

"Non usare 7 corde dove ne bastano 4" (cit. qualcosa)


----------



## passante (4 Ottobre 2013)

io a mia collega, davanti al computer: "è perché devi sbloccare i push-up" 

:blank:





":unhappy: volevo dire pop-up" 
sta ridendo ancora adesso :sbatti:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ricevo da un amico una mail di comunicazione di servizio, per così dire (cioè di conferma di un link che gli avevo mandato), in cui si scusa per rispondere così tardi (era mezzanotte) perché era stato tutto il giorno al matrimonio del cognato. Io gli rispondo che sono contenta che il link sia giusto e scrivo "aggiungo le mie più sentite condoglianze per l'evento a cui hai assisitito oggi" ...



Pensa te che, io lo dico in faccia tutte le volte..! 


Una è stata memorabile..! Mamma figlia che deve sposarsi e sorella della futura sposa che sentendo le mie condoglianze rimangono ad occhi sbarrati.. li guardo capendo che non hanno capito e dico semplicemente, stavo scherzando eh..! sono letteralmente morte dalle risate..! me compreso.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

nel post di principessa ci ho letto :

" un piccolo inedito c'è"....


invece:

"È piccolo e annerito ma c'è!"


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sul mio account di youtube, "sfoglia canale" è diventato come per magia "sfoglie cerebrali".


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

Leggendo Ultimo che ha scritto "Ora che arriva il terzo figlio..." ho letto "Ora che arriva *al terzo foglio*"...

Ma che razza di laspus è?!?


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Leggendo Ultimo che ha scritto "Ora che arriva il terzo figlio..." ho letto "Ora che arriva *al terzo foglio*"...
> 
> Ma che razza di laspus è?!?



Se c'è qualche logorroico in sala alzi la mano!! 
:sonar:


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Se c'è qualche logorroico in sala alzi la mano!!
> :sonar:


Presente! :rotfl:

p.s.: nello scrivere... di persona un po' meno...


----------



## Ecate (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Uuuh lapsus!*

Materiale succulento per me!
Ho chiamato la mia più cara amica col nome di mio marito, per ben due volte nell'arco di un anno.
E il mio figlio maggiore col nome di mia sorella :O 
Due o tre volte, diluite nel tempo


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

l'unico che mi viene in mente è nei saluti in una mail invece di scrivere cordiali saluti ho scritto.
Cordiali sputi.

XD


----------



## Fantastica (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'unico che mi viene in mente è nei saluti in una mail invece di scrivere cordiali saluti ho scritto.
> Cordiali sputi.
> 
> XD


Questa è superba!:up:


----------



## Leda (2 Dicembre 2013)

Titolo di una canzone di Mannarino: "La strega e il diamante" ==> sguardo di Leda ==> "La strega e il demente"







:condom:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Titolo di una canzone di Mannarino: "La strega e il diamante" ==> sguardo di Leda ==> "La strega e il demente"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a chi pensavi?


----------



## Leda (2 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a chi pensavi?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Meglio ch'io taccia! :carneval:

(vedo dementi ovunque, in ogni caso :singleeye


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Meglio ch'io taccia! :carneval:
> 
> (vedo dementi ovunque, in ogni caso :singleeye


Tipo Il sesto senso: "Vedo la gente scema!":carneval:


----------



## Leda (2 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tipo Il sesto senso: "Vedo la gente scema!":carneval:



Ahahahahahah, esatto! 
Questa ce l'ho davvero: http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/geeky-clothing-the-i-see-dumb-people-t-shirt/
Credo potrebbe piacere anche a JB, tu cosa ne dici? :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## marietto (2 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Titolo di una canzone di Mannarino: "La strega e il diamante" ==> sguardo di Leda ==> "La strega e il demente"
> 
> :condom:


Scusa, ma per me, in un certo senso, è consolante...  

Io continuo a stravolgere tutti i titoli dei 3D... Ad esempio quello di Danny lo leggevo sempre "Mia moglie ha un'avventura: conigli?", e tutte le volte continuavo a chiedermi cosa c'entravano i conigli...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah, esatto!
> Questa ce l'ho davvero: http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/geeky-clothing-the-i-see-dumb-people-t-shirt/
> Credo potrebbe piacere anche a JB, tu cosa ne dici? :singleeye::carneval:


  :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

*mi dimentico sempre di postarlo...*

... ma la prima volta che lessi miss acacia... avevo in realtà letto miss caciotta.
Non so come ho fatto, sarà stata la fame.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma la prima volta che lessi miss acacia... avevo in realtà letto miss caciotta.
> Non so come ho fatto, sarà stata la fame.


ahahahahhaahh se me ne vado e torno torno con questo nick miss caciotta....almeno sai che sono io


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

*ma cos'e' questo posto?*

mi sento un po come Jack Skeletron nella citta del Natale...mmm..
anche io posso dire?

da qualche parte ho scritto, ma non e' lapsus, pensavo fosse cosi....
faro' freccia nel cuore di JB....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Postate i vostri lapsus e divertiamoci a fare della dietrologia gratuita (ma anche a ridere e basta ).


Ho chiamato "Sig. Giusva Fioravanti" uno che si chiama Giusva nonsocosa. Eviterò di prendere treni per un po'.


----------



## feather (4 Dicembre 2013)

Io il nick cucciolina lo leggo sempre cicciolina.. 
chissà perché.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io il nick cucciolina lo leggo sempre cicciolina..
> chissà perché.


ehmm... ma non importa se leggi tutto tutto in quel 3d, eh?
:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io il nick cucciolina lo leggo sempre cicciolina..
> chissà perché.



Ciao 

ehh, chi lo sa perché ... 


io inciampo sempre con cucciolina. forse perché non ho idea come si pronuncia,
e mi esce un po' di tutto nella fretta ... da cucco, cocco, ciocco ... 

ma cucciolo, non sono i piccoli cagnolini? 
e mettendolo in diminutivo s'intende i peluche? ... 
perché è già una cosa piccola in partenza ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehh, chi lo sa perché ...
> 
> ...


piccoli di mammifero


----------



## sienne (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> piccoli di mammifero



Ciao Sbri,

grazie. 

una cosa piccola piccola che succhia latte insomma,
e ha una pelliccia, si regola la temperatura da sé ecc. 

carino ... 

le chiederò, se la posso chiamare "mammiferino" ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (4 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Apro un angolo prezioso per chi si fa le fruste mentali.
> I lapsus: cosa vogliono dirci? Sempre ammesso che realmente vogliano dirci qualcosa, ovviamente, ma io presuppongo di sì.
> 
> L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è stato poco fa: ho letto _Forum Trasferimento, _invece che Forum Tradimento.
> ...


Non sono molto ferrato sui lapsus ma sulle gaffes potrei invece scrivere un trattato:mrgreen:
cari saluti Leda


----------



## Leda (4 Dicembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non sono molto ferrato sui lapsus ma sulle *gaffes* potrei invece scrivere un trattato:mrgreen:
> cari saluti Leda



Abbiamo una mentalità elastica: sono ammesse anche quelle :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non sono molto ferrato sui lapsus ma sulle gaffes potrei invece scrivere un trattato:mrgreen:
> cari saluti Leda


hellsieeee..... chi ti ha rapito ?


----------



## Hellseven (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hellsieeee..... chi ti ha rapito ?


Ciao adorabile amica. Sono solo schiavo della quotidianità. Tu come stai? Un bacione


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao adorabile amica. Sono solo schiavo della quotidianità. Tu come stai? Un bacione


Pensavo ti fossi stancato :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao adorabile amica. Sono solo schiavo della quotidianità. Tu come stai? Un bacione


Ti rispondo in pvt più tardi bacio


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

*non e' un lapsus*

ma che palle....sono arrabbiata cacchio...
ho scoperto ieri facendo una figura di merda totale davanti ad altri amici italiani, che la bresaola (che non mi piace ) non e' un animale....
io, siccome non mi piace, per me puzza, e' orribile, di colore e froma, non mi sono mai chiesta da dove provenisse....non la mangio non mi interessa....
solo che se ne parlava e cosi...io sul momento, chiedendomenlo per la prima volta, giustamente mi sono risposta che esistesse l animale bresaola....
invece no....

che palle....
odio Quello....me lo poteva dire prima no??? invece daje che rideva....bastardo.....
e io poi mi sono sentita umiliata....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che palle....sono arrabbiata cacchio...
> ho scoperto ieri facendo una figura di merda totale davanti ad altri amici italiani, che la bresaola (che non mi piace ) non e' un animale....
> io, siccome non mi piace, per me puzza, e' orribile, di colore e froma, non mi sono mai chiesta da dove provenisse....non la mangio non mi interessa....
> solo che se ne parlava e cosi...io sul momento, chiedendomenlo per la prima volta, giustamente mi sono risposta che esistesse l animale bresaola....
> ...


La Bresaola in natura si può osservare dalle 8 alle 18 sui banchi dei salumieri: analogamente ai pipistrelli, essa in stato di riposo è perlopiù appesa ...:rotfl:
ma come, con il genoma emiliano mi cadi in 'ste cose....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La Bresaola in natura si può osservare dalle 8 alle 18 sui banchi dei salumieri: analogamente ai pipistrelli, essa in stato di riposo è perlopiù appesa ...:rotfl:
> ma come, con il genoma emiliano mi cadi in 'ste cose....:rotfl:


ma ti giuro che ero convinta.....come la lonza del resto.....
per me esistevano in natura questi due animali....fatti non so come.....bresaola e lonza (ma lo so che lonza esiste davvero, ma il salume non proviene da quell animale, cosi pensavo ci fosse un altra lonza a me sconosciuta)
no guarda....stando qui mi rendo conto della mia ignoranza...o come dice mio padre, cultura da settimana enigmistica...
sono in uno stato di vergogna totale


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ti giuro che ero convinta.....come la lonza del resto.....
> per me esistevano in natura questi due animali....fatti non so come.....bresaola e lonza (ma lo so che lonza esiste davvero, ma il salume non proviene da quell animale, cosi pensavo ci fosse un altra lonza a me sconosciuta)
> no guarda....stando qui mi rendo conto della mia ignoranza...o come dice mio padre, cultura da settimana enigmistica...
> sono in uno stato di vergogna totale


In effetti la Lonza nella Divina Commedia era un animale: nel medioevo Lonza stava per lince... o per qualche felino simile alla lince ora estinto.
La Bresaola però non è un salume che si fa solo con la carne di maiale, ma anche con quella di cavallo.


----------



## JON (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ti giuro che ero convinta.....come la lonza del resto.....
> per me esistevano in natura questi due animali....fatti non so come.....bresaola e lonza (ma lo so che lonza esiste davvero, ma il salume non proviene da quell animale, cosi pensavo ci fosse un altra lonza a me sconosciuta)
> no guarda....stando qui mi rendo conto della mia ignoranza...o come dice mio padre, cultura da settimana enigmistica...
> sono in uno stato di vergogna totale


Però sei genuina. Ti assicuro, più della bresaola o la lonza.

Sto morendo dal ridere.


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

l'ultima che ho sentito: agnolotti alla borragine, che è un pesce:singleeye:


----------



## JON (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> l'ultima che ho sentito: agnolotti alla borragine, che è un pesce:singleeye:


Secondo quale logica?


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Secondo quale logica?



assonanza con la bottarga, credo

comunque sono molto buoni:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> l'ultima che ho sentito: agnolotti alla borragine, che è un *pesce:singleeye:*


ma de che, aò? La borragine è una pianta officinale usata in cucina.


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma de che, aò? La borragine è una pianta officinale usata in cucina.



saputella


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> saputella


più che altro la uso


----------



## JON (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> assonanza con la bottarga, credo
> 
> *comunque sono molto buoni:mrgreen:*


E te lo credo!


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E te lo credo!



...se ti piace il pesce, ovviamente:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro la uso


----------



## JON (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...se ti piace il pesce, ovviamente:rotfl:


Oh gesù, colpito e affondato. :rotfl:

E' meglio che stacco, non ritrovo più la mandibola.


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro la uso



scusa, Sbri, ma se io scrivo: l'ultima che ho sentito...secondo te l'ho detto io che la borragine è un pesce?

ho capito che mentre parlo sento anche il suono della mia voce, ma di solito la locuzione di cui sopra stà a significare che io ero muta mentre ascoltavo altri parlare!:singleeye:


----------



## JON (11 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


>


Sai com'è....va molto bene per grattarsi. :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, Sbri, ma se io scrivo: l'ultima che ho sentito...secondo te l'ho detto io che la borragine è un pesce?
> 
> ho capito che mentre parlo sento anche il suono della mia voce, ma di solito la locuzione di cui sopra stà a significare che io ero muta mentre ascoltavo altri parlare!:singleeye:


:thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sai com'è....va molto bene per grattarsi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, Sbri, ma se io scrivo: l'ultima che ho sentito...secondo te l'ho detto io che la borragine è un pesce?
> 
> ho capito che mentre parlo sento anche il suono della mia voce, ma di solito la locuzione di cui sopra stà a significare che io ero muta mentre ascoltavo altri parlare!:singleeye:


ma avevo capito!


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

"che bel maglione! è di _scekspir_?"

:singleeye:


vabbè me l'ha detto una persona anziana


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma avevo capito!



ah, meno male, mi hai fatto preoccupare per niente


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> "che bel maglione! è di _scekspir_?"
> 
> :singleeye:
> 
> ...


io ho sentito con le mie orecchie a una riunione di scuola... quindi diciamo in un contesto 'serio':
'ah scusate non vedo senza occhiali, sono lesbica...'
dopodichè a tutti i presenti è caduta la penna e sono stati necessari alcuni minuti per recuperarla


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho sentito con le mie orecchie a una riunione di scuola... quindi diciamo in un contesto 'serio':
> 'ah scusate non vedo senza occhiali, sono lesbica...'
> dopodichè a tutti i presenti è caduta la penna e sono stati necessari alcuni minuti per recuperarla



:rotfl:muoro!

il mio compagno, rivolto a 2 albanesi:
aoooooò! parlate in italiano che tanto non vi capisco lo stesso!

ma che caspita avrà voluto dire?...io gli ho detto: bravo, è così che si fa!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2013)

Strafanculo sono andato al casello convintissimo della manifestazione dei porconi

fanculo era forconi....

Sempre così....fanculo...
e io che mi aspettavo le donnine allegre...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ogni volta che leggo il nick "disincantata" leggo "disincarnata".


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> "che bel maglione! è di _scekspir_?"
> 
> :singleeye:
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho sentito con le mie orecchie a una riunione di scuola... quindi diciamo in un contesto 'serio':
> '*ah scusate non vedo senza occhiali, sono lesbica...'*
> dopodichè a tutti i presenti è caduta la penna e sono stati necessari alcuni minuti per recuperarla


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ogni volta che leggo il nick "disincantata" leggo "disincarnata".


te lo abbiamo chiesto noi?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo abbiamo chiesto noi?


madonna ma ti hanno pestato un callo oggi?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo abbiamo chiesto noi?


Non parlarmi non ti sento.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non parlarmi non ti sento.


prova microfono uhuh


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> l'ultima che ho sentito: agnolotti alla borragine, che è un pesce:singleeye:


Come un pesce?la borraggine è  una pianta !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro la uso


Pure io


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...se ti piace il pesce, ovviamente:rotfl:


Ancora ?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho sentito con le mie orecchie a una riunione di scuola... quindi diciamo in un contesto 'serio':
> 'ah scusate non vedo senza occhiali, sono lesbica...'
> dopodichè a tutti i presenti è caduta la penna e sono stati necessari alcuni minuti per recuperarla


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> prova microfono uhuh


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Buonasera Raimondo e Sandra :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come un pesce?la borraggine è una pianta !!!


non ci cascare pure tu a risponderle che poi si risente


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ci cascare pure tu a risponderle che poi si risente


Ssshh che ho letto dopo....sto mio brutto vizio di scrivere senza finire di leggere tutti i post :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Panterona rosa perdonami


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Scappo a sotterrarmi*

Dalla sezione di cucina e ricette: _cuckold _di panna e fragole, al posto di _cupcakes_.
Voglio scomparire nel buio :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Dalla sezione di cucina e ricette: _cuckold _di panna e fragole, al posto di _cupcakes_.
> Voglio scomparire nel buio :condom:


Ieri con una tizia...
Ehi Pisselove e vufici....

Lei mi fa...come vufici?

E io ehm....bo...che...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Dalla sezione di cucina e ricette: _cuckold _di panna e fragole, al posto di _cupcakes_.
> Voglio scomparire nel buio :condom:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotflLeggi troppo Tradinet)


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri con una tizia...
> Ehi Pisselove e vufici....
> 
> Lei mi fa...come vufici?
> ...


Dovevano fischiarmi le orecchie? 




Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflLeggi troppo Tradinet)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Mi sa che hai ragione! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflLeggi troppo Tradinet)


Ma non dirlo a me...
CHe figura di merda...
Ho dovuto fare le mie scuse....
Viene lì uno e mi fa...
Conosci Irene?.

E io ma vattene un po' a fare in culo te e quell'altro là....

E mi tuffo...
Sotto acqua mi dico....ma non sono dentro il forum in questo momento...

Insomma nel nuovo corso di nuoto ci sta anche una certa Irene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

*SEMPRE PEGGIO!!!*



Leda ha detto:


> Dalla sezione di cucina e ricette: _cuckold _di panna e fragole, al posto di _cupcakes_.
> Voglio scomparire nel buio :condom:



Un attimo fa, le cupcakes con panna e fragole sono diventate _cupcakes con panna e *fagioli*!


_Ma io sto male! :im-ok:


----------



## passante (17 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho sentito con le mie orecchie a una riunione di scuola... quindi diciamo in un contesto 'serio':
> 'ah scusate non vedo senza occhiali, sono lesbica...'
> dopodichè a tutti i presenti è caduta la penna e sono stati necessari alcuni minuti per recuperarla




una delle più imbarazzanti l'ha fatta matteo che a un suo collaboratore che gli aveva fatto una relazione a voce anziché scrivere un report ha detto: "guarda, per ora va bene così, ma la prossima volta non mi posso accontentare di un rapporto orale" :singleeye: penso che abbia desiderato di morire


----------



## Fantastica (17 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> una delle più imbarazzanti l'ha fatta matteo che a un suo collaboratore che gli aveva fatto una relazione a voce anziché scrivere un report ha detto: "guarda, per ora va bene così, ma la prossima volta non mi posso accontentare di un rapporto orale" :singleeye: penso che abbia desiderato di morire


Da Oscar!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> una delle più imbarazzanti l'ha fatta matteo che a un suo collaboratore che gli aveva fatto una relazione a voce anziché scrivere un report ha detto: "guarda, per ora va bene così, ma la prossima volta non mi posso accontentare di un rapporto orale" :singleeye: penso che abbia desiderato di morire


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma il collaboratore com'è :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:?


----------



## passante (18 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Da Oscar!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma il collaboratore com'è :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:?


na, niente di cui preoccuparsi


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> na, niente di cui preoccuparsi


:up:


----------



## Spider (19 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma il collaboratore com'è :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:?


bono come il pane... altrimenti non se lo sarebbe ricordato.
ovvio.
lapsus in fabula...o no?


----------



## passante (19 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bono come il pane... altrimenti non se lo sarebbe ricordato.
> ovvio.
> lapsus in fabula...o no?


 dici? vabbè dai non approfondiamo :singleeye:


----------



## Spider (19 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> dici? vabbè dai non approfondiamo :singleeye:


dico, dico....
però aspetterei la prossima.


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> una delle più imbarazzanti l'ha fatta matteo che a un suo collaboratore che gli aveva fatto una relazione a voce anziché scrivere un report ha detto: "guarda, per ora va bene così, ma la prossima volta non mi posso accontentare di un rapporto orale" :singleeye: penso che abbia desiderato di morire


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok, non posso continuare a scoppiare a ridere così davanti al pc!
Basta! Figlia e Marito si iniziano a preoccupare!
Quanto reggerà ancora la scusa delle barzellette?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> una delle più imbarazzanti l'ha fatta matteo che a un suo collaboratore che gli aveva fatto una relazione a voce anziché scrivere un report ha detto: "guarda, per ora va bene così, ma la prossima volta non mi posso accontentare di un rapporto orale" :singleeye: penso che abbia desiderato di morire


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Leggendo un post in un altro 3d, nella frase c'era scritto "...cellule di organismi..." ho letto "...cellule di orgasmi..."

Ma quando rientra Marito?!?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Leggendo un post in un altro 3d, nella frase c'era scritto "...cellule di organismi..." ho letto "...cellule di orgasmi..."
> 
> Ma quando rientra Marito?!?


 ho letto orgasmi anch'io ma ultimamente è comprensibile :singleeye:


----------

